
Corporate logos dataset? - bobosha
Anyone know of places where I can obtain a corporate logos dataset? Commercial or FOSS
======
GFischer
There was a logos-as-a-service featured some time ago.

Maybe you can use this one?

[https://blog.clearbit.com/logo](https://blog.clearbit.com/logo)

I've been very positively impressed by Clearbit, though I haven't used them as
a customer yet.

